# Caught this last Sunday



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Going tonight hope to catch a couple more


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch and a darn nice picture.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That is a nice picture.. Hope you DID get a few more last night.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking blue and great pic! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a great fish. like the picture also.
sherman


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks and stayed out all night i caught 1 There was around 10 caught all together 5to 15 lb range but couldn't keep the gar away from the bait we moved a few times to try to get away from them but they were every were


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats, thats a perfect picture man! frame that !


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

That pink rod really brings out your eyes....lol... great pic and a great catch!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good one. Great picture.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hope you don't use all 6 rods by yourself, ohio limit is 2 !!! But that is a beautiful fish, would love the tussle it would put up.. Good job, go get em..


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks every one and I have my ky license I can use as many poles as I want as long as I don't go up into a stream on the Ohio side then I half to go down to 2 each


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

FYI Ohio owns part of the main stem of the river and Kentucky the rest. If your in Ohio waters you have to follow
Ohio laws which means 2 rods. Ohio vs Kentucky 444 US 335 (1980). I'd be sure I knew where the line is. Would hate to see someone get a ticket.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

If you dont know what you are talking about.... please dont post.... its annoying!!!! FYI!!!


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Once again. Great catch with that kentucky liscence on the ohio river... VERY LEGAL CATCH!!! Keep posting pics brother.....See ya on the water!!


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mabey people should look it up before the assume something


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

brownsbacker said:


> FYI Ohio owns part of the main stem of the river and Kentucky the rest. If your in Ohio waters you have to follow
> Ohio laws which means 2 rods. Ohio vs Kentucky 444 US 335 (1980). I'd be sure I knew where the line is. Would hate to see someone get a ticket.


If you have a KY License, regardless of where you fish on the main stem of the Ohio, you can have unlimited rods. KY allows unlimited rods on all its waters including the Ohio River. Once you go up or into an Ohio tributary, you must have an Ohio license to fish there and then the two rod limit is in effect. If you only hold an Ohio license, you can fish any part of the main stem of the Ohio River using two rods only. If you go into a Kentucky tributary then you must have a KY license at that point to fish there legally.


From KDNR:

BORDERING WATERS
All Kentucky anglers who fish reciprocal waters must have a valid Kentucky fishing license.

OHIO RIVER FISHING
(KRS 150.170)
An angler with a Kentucky fishing license may fish the entire main stem of the Ohio River from a boat, or a bordering state’s bank without buying the other state’s license (bordering states include Illinois, Indiana and Ohio).

This does not apply if fishing a bordering state’s embayments or tributaries, which begin at a straight line between opposite points where the tributary or embayment meets the main stem of the river.

Anglers fishing from a bordering state’s bank must follow the size and creel limits of the state where the angler is located. For example, a Kentucky licensed angler can stand on the Indiana bank and fish the main stem of the Ohio River without an Indiana fishing license, but must abide by Indiana’s size and creel limits. However, anglers fishing from a boat must follow the size and creel limits of the state in which the angler is licensed.


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

EStrong thanks for the clarification instead of crucifying me. Everyone makes mistakes and I just made one.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The ohio river laws cab get tricky, especially duck hunting. Then you have to remember two state's laws and the federal laws...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

brownsbacker said:


> EStrong thanks for the clarification instead of crucifying me. Everyone makes mistakes and I just made one.


No problemo brother. When you live in southwest Ohio and have options to fish Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky; there's a ton of goofy crap to remember when getting multiple state licenses. It's a shame Ohio is a bit behind the times when it comes to rod limits and some of the other common sense laws other states have adopted that Ohio won't.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------

